# (YBA) Drax, Demitri, Slayzer in Wicht's Lair II



## Wicht (Feb 16, 2002)

*Round:* 8
* Hits left:* - / - / - / 1

_Skeleton 4 at Slayzer:_ *The thunder tracks higher than the vale; blocks the throw of the bird!*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 16, 2002)

At the remaining skeleton: *The falcon sweeps with the fountain; redirects the kick of the earth!*

_As the skeleton heads forward, Demitri signals to Slayzer to hit upwards, as Demitri hits downwards with a sweep using his leg, just as the skeleton lifts up one foot so to throw the abomination off balance and letting it be open for Slayzer's attack._


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 17, 2002)

The owl illuminates the island; reduces the violence of the clouds where it parts the throw of the mist!

*listens to his allies idea and follows through with a rising owl attack, shaking the foul undead with the light of the soul...*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 17, 2002)

The last skeleton goes down in a heap of bones and the two standing fighters help Drax to his feet.

_Each fighter recieves 1/2 an experience point_

Beyond the skeletons, the crypt is empty.  It was apparently only a trap.  One that came close to finishing them off.


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 17, 2002)

Alright lets continue on then...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 17, 2002)

"Perhaps we should vanquish zombies and other undead on the surface, that way we should run into less traps."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 17, 2002)

We need to start a new thread, we broke the 200 count.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 17, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *We need to start a new thread, we broke the 200 count. *




I noticed - you guys decide what you are doing and I will start the new thread monday.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 18, 2002)

I guess we'll wander about around the paths til we see something, is that alright with everyone?


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 20, 2002)

Thats fine with me...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 20, 2002)

Give me a direction to work with here guys


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 20, 2002)

Path of the Dead or Tears anyone?


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 20, 2002)

_"I'll go anywhere to get some of these undead creatures dead."_


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 21, 2002)

Path of the Dead sounds alright... I suppose


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 21, 2002)

Very well, we shall travel on the Path of the Dead.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2002)

The fighters head down the "path of the dead," west for a ways.  They come to a cobbled path going north along a flat stretch of land.  A crypt can be seen a ways up the path on the right.  There is no sign to say what the name of the new path is.  The path of the dead continues in a westerly direction, going slightly up hill.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 21, 2002)

_"I think we should stay on the Path of the Dead first. When we have cleared it, we can come back."_

Lots of self-confidence.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 21, 2002)

I agree, let us clear this path before we go anywhere else.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2002)

The fighters continue down the "Path of the Dead," determined to make it safer for the living.  The path continues a short ways upward and then levels off.  To their right, just ahead is a Gazebo.  Directly across from the gazebo, is a path heading south.  The "path of the dead" continues west past the gazebo.

There appears to be someone sitting in the Gazebo and judging from the sound, he is playing on some pipes.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 22, 2002)

Shall we approach the person?  Perhaps by ambush, remember the last time we saw someone who seemed pretty timid...


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 22, 2002)

Hrmm well in any case lets be careful.. if this guy can survive here he must be pretty strong


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 22, 2002)

_"Or working here. I have bad experience from ordinary looking people in here. I say we go talk to the person but remeber to be careful, that might be a satyr."_


----------



## Wicht (Feb 22, 2002)

A satyr it is not, nor does he play his music all that well.  It is a short man, very scruffy looking and when he sees the three companions he smiles friendly like and waves them to come closer.  He appears to be unarmed, but it is hard to tell for sure.


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 23, 2002)

Hmm.. a friendly person here.... alright... Be on guard then...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 23, 2002)

"We might as well all approach him together"...Demitri then whispers, "and with ready weapons..."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 23, 2002)

_"Let's go in there."_


----------



## Wicht (Feb 23, 2002)

"Greetings Friends!" shouts the man enthusiasticly.  "What brings you three to such a barren wasteland of hidden riches and shattered dreams?  Perhaps I can help you seek what you will find..."


----------



## Skarnkai (Feb 27, 2002)

Perhaps... who might you be in this place?


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2002)

"I am nobody in particular, just a native of the area who is lying low for a while."


----------



## Skarnkai (Mar 1, 2002)

I see... (I approach and try to get a closer look)


----------



## Wicht (Mar 1, 2002)

There is nothing particularly threatening about him, he is rather mousey with a five day growth of whiskers and no weapons.  He is dressed in what were once fine clothes but they have certainly seen better days.


----------



## Skarnkai (Mar 1, 2002)

Do you live here? or are you trapped in this foul place?


----------



## Wicht (Mar 1, 2002)

The man laughs and then answers, "Yes and Yes. I'm on the bad side of the boss at the moment but I got nowhere else to go and so my brother advised me to lay low for a while.  But enough about me, what can I do for you three?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 2, 2002)

(I guess you'll have to consider Demitri outof this adventure...)


----------



## Skarnkai (Mar 2, 2002)

Well I am not sure... you know anything about this place?


----------



## Wicht (Mar 2, 2002)

ooc - ok sollir I guess if that is what you want

"I know everything about this place," says the man matter of factly, "You don't work with other people's garbage for years without learning a thing or two."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 2, 2002)

_"'Work with other people's garbage', eh. What did you do, work as a handyman?"_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 2, 2002)

er, I guess i'll stay in if thats ok.  Just a bit mad about earlier which made me retract all my matches and such.


----------



## Skarnkai (Mar 3, 2002)

Hmmm I see... Well we are here to clean out  bit more of the undead infestation.... any info on what lives near here? or walks I should say...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 3, 2002)

"Most of the undead dwell in the tombs, but some of them are very powerful.  There are however several small squads of skeletons that have been patrolling the paths.  You probably have met some already.  There is a bunch on this path and they should be by in a few minutes.  The zombie master also has some zombies working in the mortuary and there is a small tribe of ghouls in the north east corner of the cemetery, you can't miss their holes if you look."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 3, 2002)

_"I think we should stay to fight those skeletons and then head to beat some ghouls."_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 3, 2002)

"I agree, lets get going then," Demitri turns to the man, "Thanks for your help!" (Demitri will keep a close watch on him even as they are leaving)


----------



## Wicht (Mar 3, 2002)

"They are that way," smiles the man pointing to the west along the path, "good luck."

He makes no move to stop the three.

going west? or standing and waiting?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 3, 2002)

we'll move a far distance from the man, but not too far, Demitri will whisper to his group, "I don't think we can trust him, he doesn't seem totally human and I bet thats how he kills people-by sending them into trap filled areas, perhaps we should turn north instead?"


----------



## Wicht (Mar 3, 2002)

ahem - north of you is open cemetery, filled with gravestones

South of you is the path of tears.

There does seem to be a tomb just over the crest of the next hill a distance to the north-west.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 3, 2002)

"Well, I think it might be safe to head over to that tomb...but we better keep our eyes open."


----------



## Wicht (Mar 4, 2002)

bumping


----------



## Skarnkai (Mar 5, 2002)

Alright lets go


----------



## Wicht (Mar 6, 2002)

Leaving the path and heading Northwest, the three fighters walk amid the tombstones, climbing slowly uphill.  As they do so they see the crypt draw closer until they can clearly make it out not far from them.  At the same time, they become aware of 5 brown cloaked figures heading east along the path which now lies south of him.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 6, 2002)

"Well we haven't fought in a bit, lets get going."  Demitri cracks his knuckles and waits for the others to attack the robed figures together.


----------



## Skarnkai (Mar 6, 2002)

Alright... hold back until you see the whites of their bones.. or something to that effect...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 6, 2002)

As the three fighters rush to engage the five brown robed figures, they soon see that, yes, these are skeletons.  The skeletons, somehow made aware of the fighters turn and they too rush into the melee

*Skeletons*
*CR:* 1
*Hits:* 2
*Yen Factor:* 0
*Powers:* Undead

*Round:* 1
*Hits Remaining:* 2 / 2 / 2 / 2 / 2

_Skeleton 1 attacks Drax:_ *The mongoose sweeps within the grotto; waves away the chaos of the leaf!*

_Skeleton 2 attacks Drax:_ *The manta ray spins next to the gate; absorbs the touch of the flame!*

_Skeleton 3 attacks Demetri:_ *The fan dominates the marsh; absorbs the gaze of the shield!*

_Skeleton 4 attacks Slayzer:_ *The northstar wracks the tower and menacingly blasts the willow; kicks near the rising of the snow!*

_Skeleton 5 attacks slayzer:_ *The lotus blossom assaults the pillars; removes the offensive of the arrow!*


----------



## Skarnkai (Mar 6, 2002)

(Err they should have 2 hits Wicht =p)

At Skeleton 3: The vine tracks through the tower; wards off the quickening of the teardrop!

*attempts to trip the skeleton like a vine, causing him to fall into a tower of bones*


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 6, 2002)

At Skeleton 2: *The mantis wounds the dungeon; dodges the terror of the root!*

_"Finally some action! Smash their skulls!"_
Dalamar proceeds to attack the second skeleton to the skull, trieng to smash it.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 7, 2002)

bumping for Sollir


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 8, 2002)

At skeleton #3:
*The toad obliterates the well; conceals the chi of the lightning!*

(So sorry, almost forgot about this)


----------



## Wicht (Mar 8, 2002)

Drax scores *1 hit* on the second skeleton whilst dodging away from the blows of the first. Slayzer takes *2 hits* from 2 skeletons but Demitri manages to wound one.

*Round:* 2
*Hits Remaining:* 2 / 1 / 1 / 2 / 2

_Skeleton 1 attacks Drax:_ *The kama shouts before the fountain; parries the drive of the weapon!*

_Skeleton 2 attacks Demitri:_ *The ki-rin leaps near the fountain; dodges the beauty of the comet!*

_Skeleton 3 attacks Demetri:_ *The rat scourges the garden and becomes one with the snow; parts the storm of the stone!*

_Skeleton 4 attacks Slayzer:_ *The lizard quells the volcano; shields the beauty of the fortress!*

_Skeleton 5 attacks slayzer:_ *The chopstick sucker punches the mesa; defends against the energy of the reptile!*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 8, 2002)

At Skeleton #3:
_The west wind strikes with the caves; fends off the beauty of the root!_


----------



## Skarnkai (Mar 8, 2002)

At Skeleton 2:
The turtle blasts the dungeon as it rains upon the Yang River Bridge; conceals the touch of the fortress!


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 8, 2002)

At Skeleton 1:*The spider strikes through the steppes; grasps the punch of the flame!*

Drax makes a strong attack at the first skeleton's legs.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 8, 2002)

Drax scores *1 hit* to the first skeleton, but though slayzer strikes and destroys a skeleton, Demetri is struck for *1 hit*.  

*Round:* 3
*Hits Remaining:* 1 / - / 1 / 2 / 2

_Skeleton 1 attacks Drax:_ *The northstar brutalizes the temple; guards against the beauty of the rainbow!*

_Skeleton 3 attacks Demetri:_ *The panther shouts before the plain; guards against the onslaught of the eyes!*

_Skeleton 4 attacks Slayzer:_ *The thorn shatters the palace; removes the rolling of the air!*

_Skeleton 5 attacks slayzer:_ *The snake impales the well; negates the motion of the lightbeam!*


----------



## Skarnkai (Mar 9, 2002)

At Skeleton #5: The spear invades the cemetery; leaps with the gaze of the lightbeam!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 9, 2002)

At Skeleton #3:

*[Color=sky Blue]The spear devastates the river; quells the edge of the bamboo![/Color]*

"Well, we're finally getting some action, aren't we?"  Demitri quickly remarks as he thrusts his claws at the skeleton.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 9, 2002)

At Skeleton 1:*The chimera destroys the ravine; dodges the slash of the bird!*

Drax tries to crush to skull from of his undead opponent.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 9, 2002)

Drax and Demitri manage, with some effort to bring down two skeletons.  Slayzer also strikes one but another strikes him for *1 hit*.  (how many hits does Slayzer have left?)

*Round:* 4
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / 2 / 1

_Skeleton 4 attacks Slayzer:_ *The monkey devastates the castle; blocks the edge of the earth!*

_Skeleton 5 attacks slayzer:_ *The staff parts the hells; parries the thrust of the fortress!*


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 9, 2002)

At Skeleton 5:*The snake slides close to the city; blocks the pain of the arrow!*

_"We really are. Maybe there's more of 'em?"_
Drax smiles. He then proceeds to destroy another skeleton.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 9, 2002)

At Skeleton #4: _[Color=Sky Blue]* The vine tracks across the river; dodges the aggression of the water!*

Demitri attempts to literally run over his opponent, jumping up and trying to land on the skeleton...hopefully in a graceful manner.[/Color]_

Edit- Hits 3/4


----------



## Skarnkai (Mar 9, 2002)

2/5 Left Wicht.

At Skeleton #5:
 The thunder flips facing the glade; parts the foray of the mist!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 9, 2002)

Demetri takes *1 hit* as the skeleton lands a blow on him, but Drax's swift attacks crumble the other into mere bone fragments. 

*Round:* 6
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / 1

_Skeleton 5 attacks Demitri:_ *The fan glides within the madlands; parts the chaos of the fell dagger!*


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 10, 2002)

_"You beasts almost killed him!"_
At Seleton 4:*The frog tumbles in the midst of the city; grasps the beauty of the rainbow! *yen**
Fists of Fury:*The blizzard speaks across the pillars; parts the touch of the rosewood!*

Dalamar launches a furious attack at one of the skeletons as he sees his friend go down.

*Abilities Used:* Fists of Fury
*Abilities Left:* Fated


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 12, 2002)

[Color=Sky Blue]*At skeleton #5: The northstar falls in the midst of the desert; removes the stab of the scythe!*[/Color]

"We better finish these two off quickly!"


----------



## Wicht (Mar 12, 2002)

Demetri takes *1 hit* as the skeleton lands a blow on him, but Drax's swift attacks crumble the other into mere bone fragments. 

*Round:* 6
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / 1

_Skeleton 5 attacks Demitri:_ *The fan glides within the madlands; parts the chaos of the fell dagger!*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 12, 2002)

At the remaining skeleton: *[color=sky blue]The kama flies atop the forest; reduces the chi of the sunflower!*[/color]


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 12, 2002)

At the last Skeleton:*The emerald thunder sweeps within the forest; guards against the energy of the heart!*

Drax keeps attacking furiously at the last skeleton, swiftly as thunderstrike.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 12, 2002)

Even as the skeleton lashes out at Demitri, Drax levels it and it falls to the ground unmoving.  

_Each fighter recieves 1/2 an experience point_


----------



## Skarnkai (Mar 13, 2002)

Ack Wicht.. Old thread gone.. no idea on my stats now =P Hope you got notes.....


----------



## Wicht (Mar 21, 2002)

You know, I thought I did, but I can't find them


----------



## Skarnkai (Mar 22, 2002)

Ack.. well I know what I have... need to know current Exp though...

Master of Sword.

1 Saved Exp.

3 Base Hits

Equipment: Kote, Leather Armor, Sword


----------



## Skarnkai (Mar 26, 2002)

found my experience..

3.5 now


----------



## Wicht (Mar 26, 2002)

very good...

Are you guys interested in continuing?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 27, 2002)

Sure thing, I'm here...


----------



## Skarnkai (Mar 28, 2002)

Of course...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 28, 2002)

The fighters stand upon the path of the dead.  A sign nearby says that the path going north is the "Path of Blood."  There is a single tomb at the end of the path of blood.  It is the tomb the fighters had been making for earlier.  There is another tomb just southwest of the fighters.  The fighters can see the back end of it at the top of the hill that rises up near them to the south.


----------



## Skarnkai (Mar 28, 2002)

Well which tomb shall we try first?


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 29, 2002)

_"Maybe we should finally head for our real target, the lair of Wicht?"_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 30, 2002)

"Haha, nice joke but Wicht is much stronger than us, let's head over to the one we've been walking to for so long."


----------



## Skarnkai (Mar 30, 2002)

Hmm... no idea.... (having a bad day... so see ya later..)


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 31, 2002)

_"I did not mean us to go beating on him straight, his lair has 20 layers, if you remember. But your propably right, we should sweep out those in tomb we are heading for."_


----------



## Skarnkai (Apr 2, 2002)

Sure lets go to the nearest one I guess...


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 3, 2002)

*BUMP* back to the first page


----------



## Wicht (Apr 3, 2002)

The fighters head back north up the path of blood to the lone tomb they had been heading towards earlier.  Nothing stops them and soon they stand before the grey stone building.  

Carved on the door of the tomb are the words, “*Here lies Count Raskilvov.  Death comes to those who free Him!*”


----------



## Skarnkai (Apr 4, 2002)

A powerful creature lies here I suppose.... or it could be a lie... hmmm shall we press on?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 5, 2002)

Demitri takes a look at the inscription..."Guys, I don't feel so well."  About a minute passes as Demitri thinks to himself, _Ugh...what's this feeling._  Demitri fazes out for a bit, when he comes back, a new madness leaps into his eyes, and he takes off...

(Sorry guys, going to sign up for a solo adventure because this is pretty slow-Hopefully this can run faster with only having to wait for 2 people.  Perhaps some other time)


----------



## Wicht (Apr 5, 2002)

3 does seem to be pretty slow 

Good luck to Demitri


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 5, 2002)

(Thanks alot Wicht, I already got beaten by 2 CR 1 guards, barely evaded a vampire lord's grasp, and saw a Lich and a Balor, all CR 18...and lived...  )


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 7, 2002)

_"I say we press on. We are here already, no reason turning back."_
Drax looks a little worried.
_"Hope Demitri is all right, it wouldn't be good if he had caught a madness of some kind from this place."_
(Now you have an idea how I felt fighting that werewolf, sollir.)


----------



## Wicht (Apr 7, 2002)

Am I to interpret press on as you are opening the crypt doors?


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 7, 2002)

That's what atleast I have in mind.


----------



## Wicht (Apr 8, 2002)

The door to the tomb is not easy to open, but the two fighters are determined and eventually manage to get it to swing.  Within the tomb is dark, almost unnaturally so.  There is a chill in the air that can be felt wafting out from the open doors.  It is a chill of the heart more so than a chill of the body.  

A cold voice within whispers, "_Leave Intruders._"


----------



## Skarnkai (Apr 8, 2002)

*steps back from the doorway and draws his weapon*


----------



## Wicht (Apr 8, 2002)

Nothing exits from the crypt.  Perhaps it is the light of the sun...?


----------



## Skarnkai (Apr 8, 2002)

Whoa.. .gone through the 2 threads... and figured out how off I was in terms of Exp and Yen =P

I just gained a hit last fight with Exactly 5 exp.... need to buy powers.... also I had 1 yen from previous thread.... updating the reg entry... hmmm did you guys change the holy warrior rules again? I checked the link.... mastery in one style for Holy warrior? at 2 exp?


----------



## Skarnkai (Apr 8, 2002)

Anyways If that is correct I will gain holy warrior and holy battery...


----------



## Wicht (Apr 8, 2002)

So that gives Slayzer 

Hits :6
Base Hits: 4
Exp: 0
Powers: Master of the Sword, Holy Warrior, Holy Battery

Is that right?


----------



## Skarnkai (Apr 8, 2002)

Yeah.. I also updated my reg post


----------



## Skarnkai (Apr 9, 2002)

Shall we enter this dark place?


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 9, 2002)

_"Why not?"_


----------



## Skarnkai (Apr 9, 2002)

Alright.. let's go.... *gets his lantern ready*


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 10, 2002)

(I won't be able to post before next wednesday as my exam week starts tomorrow. Wicht will have to run Drax or then you must wait that I get back.)


----------



## Wicht (Apr 10, 2002)

Dalamar, let me know when you are ready and I will continue then


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 20, 2002)

I'm ready!!!
Been since Wednesday but the boards were down whenever I tried to tell that.


----------



## Wicht (Apr 21, 2002)

The fighters enter the crypt.

The darkness within the crypt moves and swirls until the fighters see two wraith-like figures made of shadow blocking an inner door in the crypt.

"_Come no closer!_" hisses one of the apparations


----------



## Skarnkai (Apr 22, 2002)

Why Spirits? What lies beyond...?


----------



## Wicht (Apr 22, 2002)

"_Your death awaits you here so why worry about what lies beyond._" says one of the Wights moving a bit closer.  There seems to be a look of hunger on its face.


----------



## Skarnkai (Apr 23, 2002)

*looks to his companion* You ready for a fight?


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 24, 2002)

Dalamar nods and draws his sword.
_"Always."_


----------



## Skarnkai (Apr 25, 2002)

Alright then.. *draws his sword and attacks*


----------



## Wicht (Apr 25, 2002)

The two shadowy undead creatures waste no time but enter into the fray with malicious joy.

*Wights*
*CR:* 7
*Hits:* 8
*Yen Factor:* 2
*Powers:* 
Undead
Energy Drain
Master of the Dark Cemetery
Master of the Shadow Claw
Student of the Hidden Hell
Unholy Warrior

*Round:* 1
*Hits Remaining:* 8 / 8

_Wight 1 attacks Slayzer:_ *The cherry blossom strikes in the midst of the pillars; dodges the chi of the stars!*

_Wight 2 attacks Drax:_ *The tiger poetically shatters the savanna; avoids the offensive of the plant!*


----------



## Skarnkai (Apr 26, 2002)

We must focus our attacks!

At Wight 1:

The sword devastates the village; dodges the blood of the water! *yen*

*draws his sword and slahses out at his undead foe... his blows devastating his limbs, while he dodges the foul blood that spurs from the wounds*

(OOC: whoo finally a sword move after all this time... =) )
(Blood of the water.... would be nice if fighting a water elemental I guess.. heh)


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 27, 2002)

At Wight 1:*The fan splits the ruins; avoids the offensive of the earth!*
_"I agree with you here, let's get this one down before the other one."_
Drax slashes at the wight, trying to split it's ruined remainings. He then tumbles on the ground to avoid attacks and to get to better position.


----------



## Wicht (Apr 27, 2002)

Slayzer strikes deep with his sword and does *3 hits*  Drax strikes the same undead for *1 hit* before the other wight delivers a shattering *1 hit* blow to him.

*Round:* 2
*Hits Remaining:* 4 / 8

_Wight 1 attacks Slayzer:_ *The lotus blossom cuts the heavens; reduces the assailment of the ki!*

_Wight 2 attacks Drax:_ *The fist rides underneath the city; quells the energy of the plant!* 

yen = 2


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 28, 2002)

At Wight 1:*The monkey leaps over the heavens; shreds the roar of the mist!*
FoF:*The monkey spins across the caves; dominates the touch of the flame!*
Drax starts to attack the wight again and time seems to slow around him, allowing him to strike two consecutive blows at it.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 30, 2002)

The *BUMP* Master strikes again!


----------



## Dalamar (May 2, 2002)

A little *BUMP* to stop our fall to the second page.


----------



## Wicht (May 3, 2002)

Another bump for Skarnkai


----------



## Skarnkai (May 4, 2002)

Sorry about not posting =(

I have been cut from the net for a while =(

I should be back on, on wednesday.... *sigh*


----------



## Skarnkai (May 4, 2002)

At Wight #1:

The mongoose severs the caves; strongly blocks the onslaught of the armor!


----------



## Wicht (May 4, 2002)

In another show of strength, the two fighters deliver a total of *2 hits* to the injured undead..

*Round:* 3
*Hits Remaining:* 2 / 8

_Wight 1 attacks Slayzer:_ *The chimera shatters the ravine; parts the throw of the body!*

_Wight 2 attacks Drax:_ *The thunder moves within the vineyard; wards off the rolling of the grave!* 

yen = 2


----------



## Dalamar (May 4, 2002)

At Wight 1: *The nunchaku invades the badlands; wards off the speed of the isle! *yen**

Drax takes another swipe at the wight, whirling his sword like a sword-chuk D).

2 points? Didn't Slayzer hit or didn't you remember to add points from my FoF?


----------



## Skarnkai (May 5, 2002)

At Wight # 1:
The fox scatters the desert; parries the kick of the vermin!

*canny as a fox, he scatters the dry wight's defenses to the winds and then parries a kick and attempts to cut of the thing's leg*


----------



## Wicht (May 6, 2002)

forgot the fist of fury

Neither fighter connects this time, and Slayzer takes *1 hit* as the Wight delivers a shattering blow.  Drawing on the dark power of the cemetery, the injured wight moves in for a lethal kick.

*Round:* 4
*Hits Remaining:* 1 / 8

_Wight 1 attacks Slayzer:_ *The weasel sweeps atop the cemetery; removes the drive of the flower!*

_Wight 2 attacks Drax:_ *The lizard storms the island as it moves close to the blade; grasps the motion of the grass!* 

yen = 4


----------



## Dalamar (May 6, 2002)

At Wight 1:*The panther shouts over the plain; shields the onslaught of the rodent!*

Drax shouts a war cry and slashes at the wight, trying to cut it in two.


----------



## Wicht (May 13, 2002)

just a little _bump_ off of page 2


----------



## Skarnkai (May 16, 2002)

Back Finally...

At Wight 1: The dagger strikes higher than the tombs; averts the stab of the reptile!

*drawing upon a higher power he strikes the foul creature while averting the foul thing's reptilian talons*


----------



## Wicht (May 16, 2002)

The injured Wight dissapates leaving behind only echoes of its existance.  The other wight is very much present however and strikes Drax for *1 hit*.

*Round:* 5
*Hits Remaining:* - / 8

_Wight 2 attacks Drax:_ *The scorpion speaks above the brush; blocks the descent of the maze!* 

yen = 4


----------



## Skarnkai (May 17, 2002)

At Wight #2: The thunder ravages the sea; leaps over the rising of the insect!


----------



## Dalamar (May 17, 2002)

At Wight 2:*The whip bows higher than the cliff; fends off the edge of the holy ground!*

Drax strikes quickly back at the wights hand before it has a chance to pull it back.


----------



## Wicht (May 18, 2002)

How many hits does each fighter have left?

Both fighters strike for *1 hit*.

*Round:* 6
*Hits Remaining:* - / 6

_Wight 2 attacks Drax:_ *The grasshopper falls below the ravine; quells the touch of the cave!* 

yen = 4


----------



## Dalamar (May 18, 2002)

At wight 2:*The willow falls atop the swamp; wards off the kick of the bone!*

Drax advances on the backing wight, watching out for its kick.

2/4 Hits left


----------



## Skarnkai (May 18, 2002)

The hammer punches the glade; shields against the beauty of the wind!

5/6 (not getting attacked)


----------



## Wicht (May 18, 2002)

Slayzer hits the Wight, but Drax's attack is inneffective and the wight strikes Drax for *1 hit*.

*Round:* 7
*Hits Remaining:* - / 5

_Wight 2 attacks Drax:_ *The mantis attacks the fountain; slides by the foray of the grass!* 

yen = 4


----------



## Skarnkai (May 19, 2002)

At Wight #2: The dragon strikes the clearing; parries the tempest of the bone!


----------



## Skarnkai (May 19, 2002)

Oh Btw Wicht, I noticed the generator changes... is their a list of styles/locations/mods somewhere for this new stuff?


----------



## Dalamar (May 19, 2002)

At wight 2:*The ki-rin devastates the cliff; shreds the stab of the blade!*

Drax tries a devastating blow at the wight's cheek.

1/4 hits left


----------



## Wicht (May 19, 2002)

Slayzer misses the Wight but Drax gets in *1 hit*.

*Round:* 8
*Hits Remaining:* - / 4

_Wight 2 attacks Drax:_ *The lotus blossom rides through the city; reduces the aggression of the crevice!* 

yen = 4

Right off hand I don't know if there is any list of the new locations and styles other than the original threads which should only be about 9-10 pages back.  Sword is still a style however.


----------



## Skarnkai (May 20, 2002)

At the Wight: The manticore dances within the peaks; reduces the stab of the spring!

(sorry for no flavor.. been really distracted)


----------



## Dalamar (May 20, 2002)

At wight 2: *The willow invades the island; reduces the foray of the elements!*

Drax tries an invading strike at the wight, getting worried about his own health.


----------



## Wicht (May 20, 2002)

Again slayzer misses the Wight and again Drax gets in *1 hit*.

*Round:* 9
*Hits Remaining:* - / 3

_Wight 2 attacks Drax:_ *The tsunami mangles the shrine; shields against the descent of the mountain!* 

yen = 4


----------



## Dalamar (May 20, 2002)

At Wight 2: *The foot eliminates the peaks; shields against the thrust of the flame!*

Drax crouches under the wight's attack and kicks upwards towards its crotch.


----------



## Skarnkai (May 21, 2002)

at Wight #2: The spear prances by the vineyard; parries the foray of the flower!


----------



## Dalamar (May 21, 2002)

I won't be able to post for a week because exams are starting at school.


----------



## Wicht (May 21, 2002)

no problem Dalamar, Skarnkai was going to have to go it alone for a bit anyway 

The Wight expertly avoids both attacks and deals*1 hit* to Drax, taking him out of the fight.  Then moving like a bird of darkness, the Wight flies at Slayer.

*Round:* 10
*Hits Remaining:* - / 3

_Wight 2 attacks Skarnkai:_ *The raven ruthlessly thrusts the grotto; parts the roar of the wind!* 

yen = 4


----------



## Skarnkai (May 25, 2002)

at the wight: The running oak sweeps close to the cliff; redirects the aggression of the fortification!

Hits Left: 5


----------



## Wicht (May 25, 2002)

Slayzer makes a futile attack and recieves *1 hit* as a reward.

*Round:* 11
*Hits Remaining:* - / 3

_Wight 2 attacks Skarnkai:_ *The fox vanquishes the tundra; shreds the violence of the settlement!* 

yen = 4


----------



## Skarnkai (May 25, 2002)

At the Wight: The east wind appears next to the grotto; guards against the descent of the horn!

(Sigh now I am getting nothing )


----------



## Wicht (May 27, 2002)

Again Slayzer is struck by the Wight for *1 hit*.

*Round:* 12
*Hits Remaining:* - / 3

_Wight 2 attacks Skarnkai:_ *The tsunami stands by the shrine; grasps the cut of the river! *yen** 

yen = 6


----------



## Skarnkai (May 27, 2002)

at the Wight:The crab cruelly decimates the swamp; negates the descent of the sickle!

Hits Remaining: 3


----------



## Wicht (May 28, 2002)

Slayzer strikes the wight for *1 hit* and the wight tumbles back and then forward again.

*Round:* 13
*Hits Remaining:* - / 2

_Wight 2 attacks Skarnkai:_ *The raven tumbles upon the swamp; silences the cut of the tree!* 

yen = 6


----------



## Skarnkai (May 28, 2002)

At Wight #1: The trident impales the labyrinth; waves away the gaze of the holy ground!

*leaps high into the air as the Wight approaches him, and then brings it down upon his foe's head like a trident*


----------



## Skarnkai (May 28, 2002)

(just a question.. can gear be upgraded by spending Yen? It may be in the new FAQ.. but I wanted to ask anyways)


----------



## Wicht (May 29, 2002)

It was decided that if you simply were adding other styles onto an existing weapon then it cost nothing to upgrade, but if you were going to increase one of the styles to do more damage you would have to buy a second weapon.

Slayzer again strikes the wight for *1 hit*.

*Round:* 14
*Hits Remaining:* - / 1

_Wight 2 attacks Skarnkai:_ *The nunchaku slides close to the grotto; dominates the chaos of the grave!* 

yen = 6 

ya know, I didn't think you guys would win this fight at all. That sword move at the beginning really helped you out.


----------



## Dalamar (May 29, 2002)

This is one of those fights like the one I had with the werewolf. Except that I didn't stay up and fighting this time.


----------



## Skarnkai (May 30, 2002)

At the Wight: The crab drifts near the pillars; redirects the cut of the canine as it shreds the punch of the elements!

*slowly closes near his foe, attempting to sweep his legs out from under him, while redirecting the foul claws of his foe back upon itself*


----------



## Wicht (May 30, 2002)

Slayzer's attack is too cautious and the injured wight taking advantage of it delivers *1 hit*.

*Round:* 15
*Hits Remaining:* - / 1

_Wight 2 attacks Skarnkai:_ *The crab slides close to the ravine; dominates the throw of the spring! *yen** 

yen = 8


----------



## Skarnkai (May 31, 2002)

At the Wight:
The scythe speaks before the brush; defends against the gaze of the grave!

Edit: 2 Hits remaining... might go to the wire...


----------



## Wicht (May 31, 2002)

Slayzers attack is weak but his defense proves effective and he slips in a blow and the fight is over.

_Each Fighter recieves 2 experience points._

There are also 8 yen scattered around the room.  Perhaps it is from previous victims of the Wights.

The great door into the inner chamber of the tomb stands ominous and silent.


----------



## Dalamar (May 31, 2002)

Waking up from the staggering blow of the Wight, Drax rises up and retrieves his sword from where it had landed.
He collects the yen from the floor, counts them and throws 4 to Slayzer.
_"That's half of 'em! Should we go to that door? I really don't think there's a reason to turn back now."_

I gained a level - is there a list of signature modifiers somewhere? I had an extra XP and didn't like saving it.


----------



## Wicht (May 31, 2002)

A list of the signature modifiers can be found in the YB rules.


----------



## Skarnkai (May 31, 2002)

Hmm maybe... this area seems infested with more powerful undead...

*updating stats*

I think I might just go it alone... it seems to be much more... quick.. especially since i am not on as long as everyone else... =(


----------



## Wicht (May 31, 2002)

That's up to you Skarnkai, though at the moment, i think I am running as many threads as I want to so I really have no problem with you guys sticking together.

So further in or back out?


----------



## Skarnkai (May 31, 2002)

I see.. so its this or nothing then.. I guess we will go forward then....


----------



## Skarnkai (May 31, 2002)

Actually I think I will let Dalamar have it from here on in.. it will let him advance a bit faster anyways... *bows to his companion and leaves the tomb..*


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 1, 2002)

_"This place has already made two fine warriors back away... when is my time coming, I wonder."_
Drax moves to the door.
Char completely updated.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 1, 2002)

Drax, starting to feel very much alone, opens the door to the inner sanctum of the tomb and enters.

Inside the room is fairly barren.  There are three coffins within.

The center one has a heavy seal of some sort atop it, but the seal looks to be easily removable.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 1, 2002)

Drax will move to the coffin on the left and check it for traps. If there are none, he'll open it.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 3, 2002)

There are no traps on the left coffin and opening reveals... it is empty.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 3, 2002)

Dax will move to the one on the right and repeat the same procedure.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 4, 2002)

There are no traps on the right coffin either and opening reveals... it is empty.

Things seem very still as Dalamar surveys the last coffin.  He can hear the blood pulsing through his body and the beating of his heart.  For some reason he feels unnaturally nervous as if something powerful is about to happen.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 4, 2002)

_I really don't like this feeling... or the silence_
Drax moves carefully to the last coffin. He will take a thorough look it, trying to find any traps or writings that could reveal who is, or should be, in it.
You propably mean Drax surveys...


----------



## Wicht (Jun 5, 2002)

Yeah I meant Drax 

Drax closely examines the last coffin, and as he touches it he feels the evil presence within.  So strongly does he feel it that he pulls his hand back and lands on his rump as he stumbles backwards.  He could picture a young man in the coffin, and yet not a man, something dark and evil... and powerful.

There are no markings upon the coffin that Drax can see other than the seal upon the top.  The seal is held in place by silvery twine that circles the coffin.  Removing the seal, or opening the coffin, either one, would require cutting or breaking the silvery threads of twine.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 5, 2002)

Drax talks out loud to himself.
_"I've already come this far, no reason to turn back now..."_
He draws his sword and cuts the twine. Unless something happens immediately after this, he will open the coffin.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 5, 2002)

Well, you cant say you weren't given warnings of danger...   

As soon as the seal hits the floor, the lid of the coffin flies open and Drax is attacked by an evil, leaping thing of fangs, pale skin and intense hunger.  

*Count Raskilvov; Vampire Lord*
*CR:*13
*Hits:* 14
*Possessions:* Magic Sword (+3 to sword attacks), 
*Yen Factor:* 4
*Powers:* 
Undead 
Fated
Unholy Warrior
Energy Drain
Life Drain
Expert of the Sword
Master of the Claw
Master of the Fang
Master of the Cemetery

*Round:* 1
*Hits Remaining:* 14

_Raskilvov attacks:_ *The grasshopper invades the marsh; spins higher than the rolling of the bird!*


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 5, 2002)

Ouch Were shoved enemies attackable? 
At Count Whatever:* Shove
The fang devastates the prairie; conceals the onslaught of the maze!*
Drax sweeps Count Angjreal's legs before moving in with an attack.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 5, 2002)

no - you can't attack shoved enemies and you did not need a defensive move - do you want to keep that one as your next attack? 

edit - I am assuming you did not but added the winky face just in case my humor did not come through the screen.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 5, 2002)

Drax's quick thinking keepsthe fangs from his throat for but a moment and then quicker then seems humanly possible, the vampire is attacking again.  

*Count Raskilvov; Vampire Lord*
*Round:* 2
*Hits Remaining:* 14

_Raskilvov attacks:_ *The willow leaps across the sea; leaps over the cut of the wind!*


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 5, 2002)

Just put that there in case I could attack and that was my attack for the round. Well, couldn't have done anything with it anyway.
At Count Gnokjra:*The lizard demolishes the orchard; reduces the thrust of the maze!*
Drax starts a strong assault the attacking vampire.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 5, 2002)

Drax's delivers a sharp jab at the vampire and lives for a second longer. 

As the vampire attacks again, Drax gets the feeling the undead monster might be toying with him. 

*Count Raskilvov; Vampire Lord*
*Round:* 3
*Hits Remaining:* 13

_Raskilvov attacks:_ *The ferocious grasshopper penetrates the glacier; fends off the punch of the spring!*


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 5, 2002)

At Count Jvnijrag:*The crane swims within the ricefield; cruelly grasps the assailment of the flame!*
Drax dives away from the toying undead..
Crap move.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 5, 2002)

The vampire connects with Drax who takes *2 hits*. 

*Count Raskilvov; Vampire Lord*
*Round:* 4
*Hits Remaining:* 13

_Raskilvov attacks:_ *The spider breaks the shrine; angrily avoids the slash of the blade!*


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 5, 2002)

At Count Ijngkrea:*The sword flips before the glacier; waves away the energy of the cave!*
Drax waves his sword in an arc towards the vampire lord, waving away the energy of this evil tomb.
Hits: 3/5 left


----------



## Wicht (Jun 5, 2002)

As the vampire strikes him again for *2 hits* Drax realizes he may be _way_ over his head.  One more hit will kill him.

*Count Raskilvov; Vampire Lord*
*Round:* 5
*Hits Remaining:* 13

_Raskilvov attacks:_ *The trident seeks across the island; slides in the midst of the energy of the ledge! *yen** 

yen = 4


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 5, 2002)

Drax would've realized it without a narrator too. He kicks the vampire's groin, hoping there's still something that will get hurt, and will run away as fast as he can.
*Dirty Trick* and RUN AWAY!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 5, 2002)

As Kalath flees the tomb he has good reason to be thankful it is still daylight.  The vampire can not follow him out of the tomb at the moment.

A roar of frustration echoes out of the tomb as Kalath runs.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 5, 2002)

As Drax...
It would propably be a good time to start a new thread.


----------

